# CAAD 9 versus SIX 13



## keesue (Nov 11, 2004)

I am a Cannondale fan. My first bike getting back into cycling was my CAAD 4 F600. I have since completely rebuilt it with the components I want and I love the machine. It is set up with Conti 1.3 contacts and it is smooth as silk. It is a strong frame and rides very very well with the mono shock and CODA suspension seat post. I have even done centuries on it.

I have always wanted to add an aluminum Cannondale road bike to my stable and would like to hear commentary/comparisons between the CAAD9 frame and the Six 13 frame. I am tending to lean toward the all aluminum CAAD9 as I intuitively think that the frame will be stronger but I'm not completely sure about that. Any help you can provide will be appreciated.

Many thanks for your insight.


----------



## NorthshoreLund (Dec 26, 2008)

Me too. Building a new bike and I want a CAAD9. The 2009 in Lighting White is killer.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I hear the Caad frames are still made in the US, where the Six is not. More of their production has gone overseas. If that means anything to you?


----------



## vanerven (Nov 4, 2008)

I too was in doubt, looked at the new carbon C'dales, the Six13 and the Supersix. I have picked the Caad 9 (white). It's a great proven frame and very affordable. I bought a frame only and my LBS will customize it with Dura Ace (the frame deserves it!).


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

CAAD9's = awesome. 

The Six (carbon carbon/alu) is a piece of ****. u may as well as get a Chinese made GT or a Schwinn = all made in the same place.

A synapse is a better deal than a Six. 

USA made Six 13's, Super's & Systems = Awesome. 

C-dale's customer support superb. The tiniest of finsih problems and viola = you get a new frame. 

Except now get them while you can. Rumor has it that Dorel may be (A$$HOLES!!) shutting down Bedford PA's world class manufacturing.


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

funhog1 said:


> CAAD9's = awesome.
> 
> The Six (carbon carbon/alu) is a piece of ****. u may as well as get a Chinese made GT or a Schwinn = all made in the same place.
> 
> ...


Wich means that if Dorel moves the production of the CAAD's and Super's (SIx 13 and System Siz are no longer made) from the USA to somewhere in China/Asia they'll also turn into a "a piece of ****"... huaaaaaaaauuuu... fantastic!!!


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

lol... yeah I speak facetiously 

...*sometimes*...

I don't know if it would be a bad thing or not. Maybe I'm reacting overly because the world's been burned one time too many by corporations that were allowed by an ignorant and trusting marketplace to willy nilly satisfy the needs of a few greedy shareholders in an illiberal way.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Caad9*

Caad9 is a sweet bike. So is the Caad8. Need to find a 56 Caad 7, 8 or 9......

:thumbsup:


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

funhog1 said:


> lol... yeah I speak facetiously
> 
> ...*sometimes*...
> 
> I don't know if it would be a bad thing or not. Maybe I'm reacting overly because the world's been burned one time too many by corporations that were allowed by an ignorant and trusting marketplace to willy nilly satisfy the needs of a few greedy shareholders in an illiberal way.


Ok, now I understand your point of view :thumbsup:


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

I ride an '08 six13 (USA) but it was a toss up between that and the caad9. I got the white six13 frame because I liked the look.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

Try them out FFS

Then you'll know what your missing. 

I train on a CAAD9 race on a System 6, mainly because the CAAD9 is the same geometry as the System and I can't see my System 6 get the abuse of a winter riding on it.


----------

